# Rv Tech Tip



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

RV Tech Tip

Be careful driving downhill: that's when accidents happen.

*Eighty percent of all towing related accidents happen when you're traveling downhill. * It takes approximately three times longer to stop than if you were on a flat surface and the greater your speed the greater the stopping distance required. Here are a few tips for towing on downgrades.

Downshift on downgrades to lessen the braking required. Reduce your speed. Remember that trailer sway is more likely to occur when descending inclines. On steep or long downgrades reduce gears and avoid prolonged brake use on the tow vehicle. The brakes can easily overheat and begin to fade. Use the vehicle brakes in intervals.

If the trailer becomes unstable when descending an incline and the trailer starts to sway, reduce your speed, avoid using the vehicle brakes, and manually activate the trailer brakes to regain control.

Do not travel above the posted speed limit on downgrades. Leave plenty of room between you and the vehicle in front of you.


By Mark Polk


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Good words of advice









Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for the good advice. I heard a rule that you should go down a hill in the same gear you went up. May not always apply but it's something to think about.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I try to keep a BIG distance when coming downhill....but it seem someone always want to cut in front of me (yes...I'min the slow lane) and zip on up the road.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Good tips, for save towing.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A safe tip worth repeating with the new season upon us.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good advice. (an excerpt from the long long trailer)....Trailer Brakes First ! Trailer Brakes First!

Be safe out there


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great advice, Pete!








And another good reason to have a Prodigy!

So, do you drop the Titan into 4th or 3rd when you hit those mountains in ND?









______________________/\___________________________________________

"_*Ski North Dakota! "*_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Excellent advice as always, Jolly! Unfortunately, that advice I'll rarely get to use here in Missouri...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

That is great advice. It is the kind of stuff I think we should have as "Newbie Primer"...

and even the experienced folks can use a gentle reminder, now and then.

Reverie


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This beats the heck out of the advice I got on **.net - the first reply was "Don't go down any hills, only go up! - What a dummy!" All the rest of the replies were things like "What he said!" and "Depends on the hill and how many axles on the rigs passing you, dummy." and "Honk the horn and if they don't get outta the way, mod your TV to have a bigger horn, dummy!"

Much better advice here.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

BBB, is "dummy" you screen name over at **.net?

Don't forget, to downshift BEFORE you start going down the hill!

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great advice, Pete!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This place is flat. REALLY flat. That's why when the river floods...it wipes out the state!

Actually...I have SKIED NORTH DAKOTA. There's a place 2 hrs drive on the Canadian border where there is a resort. (tiny) It's not a mountain, or a hill. You ski into a gorge. It's very scenic...but by the time you are up to speed...you are at the lift line.









I usually ski in Montana or Colorado or Minnesota or...


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

gotta leave room, brake controls are only so good


----------

